# How to remember the 32 Counties



## dodo (21 Oct 2009)

I am trying to think of a way for my daughter to remember them all by some rhythm,spelling,  for Connacht I came up with  Mr Slg, any ideas , cheers can't think for the other's


----------



## ney001 (21 Oct 2009)

*Re: How to remember the 32 County's*



dodo said:


> I am trying to think of a way for my daughter to remember them all by some rhythm,spelling,  for Connacht I came up with  Mr Slg, any ideas , cheers can't think for the other's



There's only two counties, Dublin & everywhere else!


----------



## truthseeker (21 Oct 2009)

*Re: How to remember the 32 County's*

Had it drilled into me in school by a particularly fearsome Geography teacher, to this day I still remember them by county by province.
However - no special method Im afraid, just basic old learning by rote!


----------



## ney001 (21 Oct 2009)

*Re: How to remember the 32 County's*

I did find this on another board - perhaps the way to go

Leinster =  wonderful, wonderful, wonderful, lovely , lovely, lovely, my, chocolate, kit, kat, oooh, delicious!!

As with Caveat - we did each province!


----------



## Caveat (21 Oct 2009)

*Re: How to remember the 32 County's*



ney001 said:


> As with Caveat - we did each province!


 


You are right, but I only _thought_ this  - I never posted it.

What's going on here?!


----------



## Vanilla (21 Oct 2009)

*Re: How to remember the 32 County's*



Caveat said:


> You are right, but I only _thought_ this - I never posted it.
> 
> What's going on here?!


 

LOL. You tell _us_!


----------



## ney001 (21 Oct 2009)

*Re: How to remember the 32 County's*

Ohh no  Caveat I have to admit you have been on my mind lately!!!


Apologies, post should read, as with Truthseeker, also now that I read it 'we did each province' doesn't sound great either!


----------



## truthseeker (21 Oct 2009)

*Re: How to remember the 32 County's*



ney001 said:


> Apologies, post should read, as with Truthseeker, also now that I read it 'we did each province' doesn't sound great either!


 
My Leinster was (in a kind of speedy sing-song)
Louth 
Meath
Dublin
Wicklow
Wexford
Carlow
Kildare
Kilkenny
Offaly 
Laois
Westmeath
 and Longford


----------



## Caveat (21 Oct 2009)

*Re: How to remember the 32 County's*



ney001 said:


> Ohh no Caveat I have to admit you have been on my mind lately!!!


 
(sigh) I know, I know - you want me to play guitar at your civil cermony.

I should warn you though I only 'do' angular post modern progressive shards of dissonance - is that OK?

(I learned in the same sequence as Truthseeker BTW - more telepathy I suppose)


----------



## truthseeker (21 Oct 2009)

*Re: How to remember the 32 County's*



Caveat said:


> (I learned in the same sequence as Truthseeker BTW - more telepathy I suppose)


 
Really?
Whats your Ulster?

Down 
Antrim
Derry 
Fermanagh
Armagh
Tyrone
Donegal
Cavan
Monaghan


----------



## ney001 (21 Oct 2009)

*Re: How to remember the 32 County's*



Caveat said:


> (sigh) I know, I know - you want me to play guitar at your civil cermony.



Caveat I fear that if you were to be at the ceremony, there wouldn't even be one anymore!  

I think I'll just adore from afar!


----------



## Betsy Og (21 Oct 2009)

*Re: How to remember the 32 County's*



truthseeker said:


> Really?
> Whats your Ulster?
> 
> Down
> ...


 
Is there an Altenative?? ... boom boom

I usually visualise the map and whats next to where. Maybe that assumes/requires a good knowledge before you start, so probably not one for da Dubs.


(P.s. with the grammar police on code orange alert lately (or whatever the high alert is), I'm surprised the thread title hasn't been attacked as yet.)


----------



## Staples (21 Oct 2009)

*Re: How to remember the 32 County's*



ney001 said:


> wonderful, wonderful, wonderful, lovely , lovely, lovely, my, chocolate, kit, kat, oooh, delicious!!


 
I thought this was a quote from John O'Donoghue on one his jollies abroad.


----------



## mathepac (21 Oct 2009)

*Re: How to remember the 32 County's*



Betsy Og said:


> ... with the grammar police on code orange alert  ...


You can't say stuff like " ****** alert" and put it in the same sentence as "police", it could be construed as being ******-ist or anti-****** or implying the police are ******-whipped like successive British "Govermints".


----------



## elefantfresh (21 Oct 2009)

When I was a kid we had [broken link removed] and it was a wonderful way to get your head around all the counties.


----------



## dodo (21 Oct 2009)

*Re: How to remember the 32 County's*



ney001 said:


> I did find this on another board - perhaps the way to go
> 
> Leinster =  wonderful, wonderful, wonderful, lovely , lovely, lovely, my, chocolate, kit, kat, oooh, delicious!!
> 
> As with Caveat - we did each province!


Really good the little one impressed, now hungry for choclate


----------



## Teatime (21 Oct 2009)

*Re: How to remember the 32 County's*



truthseeker said:


> Had it drilled into me in school by a particularly fearsome Geography teacher, to this day I still remember them by county by province.
> However - no special method Im afraid, just basic old learning by rote!


 
Me too. Never to be forgotten. CBS was great!

A few years back I went through all the counties I have been in to see if I had been to all of them. I was in all but 2 (Tyrone & Fermanagh) so I made a point of visiting them that year. Worth waiting for...


----------



## AgathaC (21 Oct 2009)

*Re: How to remember the 32 County's*



Staples said:


> I thought this was a quote from John O'Donoghue on one his jollies abroad.


 Excellent!


----------



## VOR (22 Oct 2009)

I learned the 6 counties as F-A-T D-A-D.


----------



## baldyman27 (22 Oct 2009)

19 posts and not a mention of Munster yet? Hello, HELLO, anyone remember us out there?


----------



## truthseeker (22 Oct 2009)

baldyman27 said:


> 19 posts and not a mention of Munster yet? Hello, HELLO, anyone remember us out there?


 
Cork 
Kerry
Limerick
Waterford
Tipperary
Clare


----------



## Caveat (22 Oct 2009)

baldyman27 said:


> 19 posts and not a mention of Munster yet? Hello, HELLO, anyone remember us out there?


 
Thought you might like this little rugby related mnemonic:

Corkmen Can't Know Leinster That Well


----------



## baldyman27 (22 Oct 2009)

Caveat said:


> Thought you might like this little rugby related mnemonic:
> 
> Corkmen Can't Know Leinster That Well


 
Ireally have more important things to do but, howsoever,

Why Would Kind Corkmen Waste Moments Laughing (at) Dozens Of Loony Leinster Killjoys?

Back at ya.


----------



## Caveat (22 Oct 2009)

baldyman27 said:


> Why Would Kind Corkmen Waste Moments Laughing (at) Dozens Of Loony Leinster Killjoys?


 
Don't Care - From Monaghan And Don't Appreciate De Tries


----------



## baldyman27 (22 Oct 2009)

Caveat said:


> Don't Care - From Monaghan And Don't Appreciate De Tries


 
Maybe Caveat Doesn't Approve Dirty Digs At The Foreigners.


----------



## elefantfresh (22 Oct 2009)

You lot have too much time on your hands


----------

